# ferry France to Spain



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We used the new LD Lines croassing this week from St Nazaire (Brittany) to Gijon (Northern Spain) and found it very good. There were very few passengers and there seemed to be a pioneering spirit, everyone was talking to each other. Incredibly reasonably priced for the crossing and the cabin. Terminal is not easy to find in St Nazaire. luckily we had plenty of time. One couple said they had missed the entrance and nearly gone off some rocks before landing up in the lorry section of another part of the port!
Staff friendly and helpful, crossing was 14 hours and i wasn't seasick!
Sitting in the sun on the western coast of Spain,
Lala


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Pricewise how does it compare to getting the ferry direct from England to Spain? Otherwise it seems a lot of palava to get two ferries when you can just get the one.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We were in western France anyway so for anyone who wants to combine that part of France with Spain and Portugal it is ideal. We paid £184 return for two adults, our campervan and a 2 lower berth outside cabin. Compare that to the crossing from the UK!
Lala


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes I can see the benefit that way, if you haven't got the time to drive through France leisurely and enjoy the journey anything that avoids using toll roads and having to drive for 6-8 hours a day is ideal! 

Having just driven back from Palamos to Calais in three days, and that included a day stop over to get the dog to the vets, I can see the joys in a cruise! We only did it because the dog wasn't well and we wanted to get to an English vet PDQ.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France - Spain*

I mentioned it a while back. Not much interest back then. Prices look keen though!

SPAIN FERRY

TM


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: France - Spain*



teemyob said:


> I mentioned it a while back. Not much interest back then. Prices look keen though!
> 
> SPAIN FERRY
> 
> TM


Just looked up your thread. Well it's up and sailing! I think that at those prices it opens up Spain and Portugal to those of us who may already be going to Western France. We have taken a little time out of our French sojourn to visit areas that otherwise we wouldn't have gone to - well at least not this year. 
lala


----------

